# Looking for big fish



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

http://[MEDIA=youtube]74ZnH31AdY4[/MEDIA]>Me and my boy been hitting the beach and Soundeverynow and then...nailing ladie's, and hard tails on every cast almost. We are working on getting shark bait for the most part, but also hoping a pompano will hit again, but as we all know Pompano are hard to find as hot as it is.... Huge schools of hard tails can be seen close to the brakers if you look hard. Saw two small sharks chasing themtoo. We kept a couple of lady fish from Navarre Beach and later took it to the sound and flew it (with a kite,SW winds) trying to hook a shark or a big red or even the Tarpon you all talk about, but didn't stay long enough , it got dark, my son was tired form pulling over 20 fish that afternoon, went home.... We'll try it again next time. Talking about kites, I have these kites that will fish placesyou only dream of.Afisherman must have. I'm working on getting mea shark (or any kind of BIG fish basically)from landbefore bragging more about the kite, but you can get an idea. PM me if you'd like more info. Im working on a website as well. soon to come.I really want to land a shark/Tarpon/kingfish/cobia etcafter reading all these posts here....and yes the challenge will be from land.how? using a kite. yes.!!!! :clap

[img]http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Uploads/Images/e77ad05c-2fcc-44c7-b6d1-9ff5.jpg


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I've read about kite fishing on the internet and it sounds fun, but it also sounded complicated. Is it? What about the cost? How is it superior than taking the bait out with a kayak? 

Good Luck.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Jacko kite fishing is alot of fun indeed. Charter boats, deep blue fisherman uses it all the time etc. it's an old technique . Thing is you don't see one used from land that often. Now you can. All you need is the right winds for a particular location. For ex. here in Navarre/Pensacola area we have water almost on every direction. I can fish-kite the sound, the beach on north winds, even the river and lakes . You can deploy your bait 1500ft easy on any kind of wind. What I like about this set up is that you can troll the bait in the surface (live the best) *think cobia, king fish etc..man I am like my 5 year old when we fly the kite...we are all asmiles and very excited when we see the kite taking your bait way out there. No need to Yak your bait anymore . I use a couple of 9500ss spooled with braided line tipped with 20 ft of fluoro . For the kite itself basically any big reel that holds a lot of braided or kite line shold do it . Penn senators or some of those deep sea snapper gropuer reels will do fine. Now if money is not an issue you can get an electric reel and fish in style, but no need. Then all you need is a few release clips and you can deploy as many lines as you want. Kites rods are available , but no need either in fact any stiff rod you have laying around is fine. I wish I can fly the kite everyday, I'd like to get me a big shark or big fish in general. I'm deploying large baits (whole fish live) so its just a matter of time. Talk about fun , ask my 5 year old. 

As far costs and all is not that much more that buying and extra reel or rod for your arsenal, I am working on a website and there you will have more info if needed. The site is WWW.FISHTHEKITE.COM and is under construction until I get me some footage/ pics to loaded up with. In the mean time I'm flying the kite experimenting diff. techiniques and having lots, lots of fun with my son. If you see us out there stop by ..... :clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Tried the kite again...had a good time catchingladies for the most part , we deployed 3 inch pin fish, LYsand some small ladies out far...we had a good run but the circle hook didn't set and lost it..... Winds picked up, saw the clouds building up east of us , so we packed and went back. Big fish got lucky this time....








:clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Did thesound monday (navarre area) on SW winds to see how farI could send this bad boy . worked fine (but no BIG FISH) fine....ha d a good time anyhow...




























Flew the kite over the beach this morning. NNW winds, something that I was waiting for to try the kite. Got there before sun was up. 2 to 4 knots winds..calmed...meanwhile got me some ladies and some hardtails until the wind picked up around 7am toabout5 to8 knots, finally managed to troll alive lady fishin my first atempt, but seaweed got a hold from my kiteline at about 400 ft making the kite somehow slow., but still it was pulling strong...I was impressed how the bait trolled over the water surface to say the least. My BIG FISHanticipation was at its greatest..... Waiting a for a king or a cobia I let the kitetroll the bait even further back to almost 800+ ft. Held the bait suspended in the surface for a while tillI decided to tweak the main line and relase the clip to drop the bait . So far everything worked fine except for the grass that also got my main line, but nothing the kite couldn't take care of.Onmy second try, I rigged a hard tail, trolled it far out there, again excited ashell, Im sure you all know the feeling , butI had to leave at that point. My time on the hunt was short again, but I'm going back when the right winds allows again. Here some visuals...



















video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ZnH31AdY4

:clap

<U>



</U>


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

instead of taking out whole ladyfish cut them in half. one night i was fishing for sharks and they wouldnt touch a whole lady fish but when i threw a half out i had a run. also fishing off the pier last month i got three shark runs with in an hour on half a ladyfish.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you for the tip Jaceboat. I am new to this game and you are right, I have deployed large baits for sharks , just with a few cuts to make it bleed, instead, I think crabs or other small creatures ate the fish to the bone. I'll try half thefish next time. Thanks


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a pretty cool idea for some fishing off the beach. I'd like to put a glow stickon the kite and fly it at night to put out some shark baits.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

For night fishing Glowing sticks are the way to go. Another great tip. Thanks true-king .


----------

